# Marriage to UK citizen whilst on Ancestry Visa



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi

I am currently in the UK on an Ancestry visa - been here since Oct 08 with no significant absences (holidays only) from the UK. I have been with my partner since Feb 09 and have lived together since June 09 (he is currently living in MY flat in Wales whilst I am living and working in the Midlands because he is at University for his last year but I am financially supporting him etc. Most of his stuff is still here at this house though. We are thinking of getting married. What are the visa implications and longer term questions about settlement/residency and naturalisation etc. For example, do I need to change my visa status if married? How long before I can apply for residency or naturalisation and under what conditions etc???

This is all a scenario that is dependent whether or not I get a job O/S and move, if I do, in that case we marry and move and deal with visas if and when we return to the UK.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tafawke said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently in the UK on an Ancestry visa - been here since Oct 08 with no significant absences (holidays only) from the UK. I have been with my partner since Feb 09 and have lived together since June 09 (he is currently living in MY flat in Wales whilst I am living and working in the Midlands because he is at University for his last year but I am financially supporting him etc. Most of his stuff is still here at this house though. We are thinking of getting married. What are the visa implications and longer term questions about settlement/residency and naturalisation etc. For example, do I need to change my visa status if married? How long before I can apply for residency or naturalisation and under what conditions etc???
> 
> This is all a scenario that is dependent whether or not I get a job O/S and move, if I do, in that case we marry and move and deal with visas if and when we return to the UK.


You can marry him no problems, as you are on a longterm visa. Just see the registrar at a designated register office and start the ball rolling.
http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...vernment/documents/digitalasset/dg_176374.pdf

You don't have to change your visa. You are due to be eligible for ILR in October 2013, which is less than the two years it takes under further leave to remain as spouse, and you save yourself £510 or £810 in visa fees.
As you have already lived in UK for over 3 years, you can apply for naturalisation as soon as you obtain your ILR. 

To apply for ILR, you first need to pass the Life in the UK test, and meet maintenance and accommodation requirement. If you have a steady job in UK and you obviously have somehwre to live, I don't foresee any problems, unless you have unspent criminal conviction.

For naturalisation, the requirements are similar - intention to make UK your home, Life in the UK test (which you already have for ILR) and absence from UK during your 3-year qualifying period: maximum 270 days in 3 years and 90 days in the 12 months before applying. Plus 'good character' - free from criminal convictions not yet spent. A recent drink-drive conviction can disqualify you, so beware.

There are sadly hefty fees for both - ILR at £972 or £1370 for same-day premium service, and naturalisation at £836.


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

So, in Oct 2013 I can get naturalisation but I have to pay for ILR at the same time as well - £836 + £972?


----------



## tafawke (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to say thanks, how rude... appreciate the quick reply


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tafawke said:


> So, in Oct 2013 I can get naturalisation but I have to pay for ILR at the same time as well - £836 + £972?


ILR first and then, if you like, the day after for naturalisation. While you can fast-track ILR in one day by paying the higher fee, there is a delay of up to 6 months for naturalisation, which you can only apply by post. If you do ILR by post, it can take 3-4 months. So the whole process can take almost a year if you do two postal applications, plus getting your first British passport, which can't be fast-tracked.


----------

